# Super Duty Mirrors



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey guys i have some flush mount strobes that i want to mount to the outside of my mirrors has anyone done this before? i tried to get the mirror cover off but it sounded like it was going to break so i stoped. Any insite would be great thanks.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

It can be done...but its a real pain in the arse. Fishing the wires thru the mirror is a bear.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

dieseltech;1369415 said:


> It can be done...but its a real pain in the arse. Fishing the wires thru the mirror is a bear.


I think we need to be a bit more careful of our wording here. For instance, to say that something is a "pain in the arse" might be a bit strong. After all, some people find building ships in bottles "therapeutic" while others find it, well, you know. And then there's people with, um, "generous" asres. Should they be forced to endure more pain simply because they have more arse? I think not.

And then there's the comment that "it's a real bear" to run the wires. Some of our animal friends - bears (and Subaru owners) in particular - might take this comment as somewhat condescending. And lord knows we don't want more pissed off bears running around here - particularly at 3 AM on a plow run.

There, now I feel better.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Well that was interesting lol


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I was hoping you'd get a giggle or two out of it.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Too Stroked...you know your touched, right?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

RepoMan207;1370061 said:


> Too Stroked...you know your touched, right?


I prefer to look at it as a gift, but let's not get into my political views.

BTW, I'm about as politically _incorrect _as it gets.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Misch-Rman;1369367 said:


> Hey guys i have some flush mount strobes that i want to mount to the outside of my mirrors has anyone done this before? i tried to get the mirror cover off but it sounded like it was going to break so i stoped. Any insite would be great thanks.


If your mirrors have the side markers on them, why not wire in a Sho-me LED flasher to them?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats a good point! Didnt even think of that one.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Super Duty and I would opt to go the Show Me flasher if you have the marker lights in the mirrors. I have my mirrors painted to match the truck and the thought of trying to get the covers off with out damaging the paint or covers is just not that appealing.

I tried to get the covers off before to install my smoked marker lights and thought I was going to break them so I had the body shop do it when I had the mirrors painted.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

dieseltech;1370088 said:


> Thats a good point! Didnt even think of that one.


Pretty simple to do, and with a Relay the signals still work as normal.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

There should be a wright up by Dissociative on how to do it floating around here some where.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Member - "Grec-o-face" - was the one who showed me how to do it (along with clearance lights). He may have a write up posted somewhere.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102769

This is the original thread I started when I first did the mod.... Post # 30 has a pin-out description for the relays.

I think the thread is too old for the videos to be active though....


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Whoopppsss my bad. sorry about that. Thought it was Dissociative.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I had them on my mirrors and I took them off it really gets to the eyes after a long night of plowing. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

ya i dont have the marker lights in the mirror.. and i didnt think about the eye thing good point.. i guess ill just leave it alone...thanks guys


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the props......but that mirror mod is Grec-o-face all the way...

although i was the one who put it into a DIY kit form though......BWAaahahahahah


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Dissociative;1372762 said:


> Thanks for the props......but that mirror mod is Grec-o-face all the way...
> 
> although i was the one who put it into a DIY kit form though......BWAaahahahahah


Thanks Diss!!

What's your DIY kit look like?


----------

